# About this forum



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

OK, this is a new forum for cosmetic modifications and show related discussion. This forum is intended to cover _all_ Nissan models.

In case you're wondering, yes this forum started out yesterday in the Sentra, NX, G20, 200SX section. It's been decided to move it here.


----------

